# The Clean Label Project



## SpooOwner

Has anyone checked this out? They rate dog and cat foods based on contaminants. The trouble I have with the site is that they don't tell you the specific contaminants found in each food, though they do tell you what they looked for. I was surprised to see several Orijen varieties in the bottom 10, though not surprised that commercial raw claimed all the top spots.


----------



## Freemare

I also this and I think a lot of it just talk. I would like to see details I mean real details from what they found


----------

